# Is too much SEAFOAM bad for ya?



## greddy09sc (Aug 28, 2006)

I didn't winterize my boat and now regretting it. I cranked it up last week for first time in about 6-7 months. Engine starts but when you rev it up, motor chokes up and down. I'm pretty sure it's due to water in the gas or 'bad gas'.

I currently have about 15-20 gallons in there. I'm planning to pour one bottle of seafoam in today. Then wait one week before I take it out on the water and pour in another bottle. That way it will give seafoam one week in the tank to work its magical powers.

Question is will too much seafoam hurt my engine in any ways? 

Also, should i also pour 'HEAT' in there? It removes water from gas.

Any advise / suggestion appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## justinlw (Jun 13, 2008)

I wouldn't use more than the recommended concentration. Additives can burn hotter than gasoline, and some burn slower which can also cause problems for you.

I think you're most likely going to need more than just additives. Do you have a water separator installed? That would rule out fuel moisture causing the problem. You probably have some solids formed in the carburetors, and once that happens the additive can't get to it to break it up. This is where heavy solvent bath and mechanical cleaning of the jets and passages comes in.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

You should also fill up your tank with fresh gas and that will help as well. Then add the recommended amount of Sea Foam to the full tank.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

In the past I have taken a piece of 3/8 inch tubing and insurted into the gas port and siphoned it out. It took a few attempts to get it to the bottom of the tank but it beat the heck out of the alternative.


----------



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

If that gas is 6 months old, get rid of it. You boat tank is vented, all the butane and light components are gone from that gas. Take it to a auto or boat shop, they can recycle it for you.



Gerald said:


> In the past I have taken a piece of 3/8 inch tubing and insurted into the gas port and siphoned it out. It took a few attempts to get it to the bottom of the tank but it beat the heck out of the alternative.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Add the additive, then fill up the tank. (never add/pour additive in without washing it down to tank-it'll eat up your filler hose). Change out your fuel/water separator filter and have a couple of spares. Good luck. May need to check your carbs-if carburated-you may want to drain the bowls.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

There are no magical powers in sea foam that turn bad gas to good. Drain your tank then start from there....


----------



## greddy09sc (Aug 28, 2006)

justinlw said:


> I wouldn't use more than the recommended concentration. Additives can burn hotter than gasoline, and some burn slower which can also cause problems for you.
> 
> I think you're most likely going to need more than just additives. Do you have a water separator installed? That would rule out fuel moisture causing the problem. You probably have some solids formed in the carburetors, and once that happens the additive can't get to it to break it up. This is where heavy solvent bath and mechanical cleaning of the jets and passages comes in.


Ok, i'll just try one bottle for now. Hopefully that is the only problem i have and not anything major where i have to get mechanical cleaning. I"m going to keep my finger crossed. I'll try this out first, if it does not work then i'll empty out my tank. If still doesn't work, then it's going in the shop.
I purchased this boat used last year and it was somewhat making same noise, and seafoam fixed it. Hope it works again.

Oh btw, i have a 97 150hp Yami 2 stroke.


----------



## kgrimes (Apr 16, 2007)

Why would you ask for peoples advice, when you are planning to do what you want to anyway.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

*Because he asked for help.*

kgrimes:

Because others may know and may give him advice he didn't know of. What are you a TROLL looking for trouble:work:-if so, move on to another board. Hope you have a better day apparently.


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

If you have water in the fuel you need to siphon it off the bottom of the tank. The fuel is most likely still useable. I have used 6 month old fuel thru my HPDI on more than one occasion with no problems. You most likely have clogged jets due the fuel that was in the carbs drying out.


----------



## greddy09sc (Aug 28, 2006)

kgrimes said:


> Why would you ask for peoples advice, when you are planning to do what you want to anyway.


I'm not certain and just want some advice if people are willing to give. Maybe it's a bad idea on what i'm planning to do and just want to make sure.

If you don't like my post, then just push your back button on your browser and move on.

Have a wonderful day


----------



## greddy09sc (Aug 28, 2006)

Jamaica Cove said:


> Add the additive, then fill up the tank. (never add/pour additive in without washing it down to tank-it'll eat up your filler hose). Change out your fuel/water separator filter and have a couple of spares. Good luck. May need to check your carbs-if carburated-you may want to drain the bowls.


I'm not sure if i have a fuel/water separator. When i open the engine cover, i see a see through (clear) cylinder container. It's about 2-3 inch in diameter and @4 in. long. It looks like there is a some sort of "SPRING" mechanism in there. I am sure that the gas line run through this before going in the carbs. I can take a picture of it when i can. Boat is at parents house. 
But not sure if that is a fuel filter or a water separator. Also, outside of the engine there is a small @ 2 1/2 in long filter. (with a white filter in it) I think this is the fuel filter for sure. But not sure what the other filter is inside the engine.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

#1. Remove and dispose of as much old fuel as possible.
#2. Re-Fill Tank with High Octane Gas with Stabil Ethenol treatment.
#3. Remove water separator, install new separator with it being 1/2 full of sea foam.
#4. Run the motor on hose for about 30 minutes.
#5. Put sea-foam in a spray bottle and periodically spray into carbs.
** Do not put the sea foam in your filter housing under the cowling!! Trust me. I know.
#6. If you can give it the throttle at the house and it seems better.. take the boat out and run the hell out of it.


If that doesn't work. Get about $600 out of the bank and go get a carb job done...

Yours may be cheaper than $600 but mine would cost that.... 6 cylinder.


----------



## justinlw (Jun 13, 2008)

The fuel in my boat was about 8 months old when I bought it. I sucked about 10 gallons off of the bottom until the fuel started to run clear, added a dose of Pri-Q additive, and topped the tank off with 93 octane. I still however had to clean the carbs, and run a wire through both idle and slow speed passages. The Keihin carbs on the Yamaha's aren't too bad to deal with if you keep all of your parts in order.

What I was getting at earlier is that if a jet is completely clogged, the cleaner has no way to flow through and clean it. That is where disasembly and cleaning will come in.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

greddy09sc said:


> I'm not sure if i have a fuel/water separator. When i open the engine cover, i see a see through (clear) cylinder container. It's about 2-3 inch in diameter and @4 in. long. It looks like there is a some sort of "SPRING" mechanism in there. I am sure that the gas line run through this before going in the carbs. I can take a picture of it when i can. Boat is at parents house.
> But not sure if that is a fuel filter or a water separator. Also, outside of the engine there is a small @ 2 1/2 in long filter. (with a white filter in it) I think this is the fuel filter for sure. But not sure what the other filter is inside the engine.


That is your Secondary filter/separator under the cowling. You really need a Primary. If you don't have one, you need to install one.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

If you have a fuel water separator filter it'll look like a car's oil filter and be before the engine between the fuel tank and the motor. Most commonly it is mounted near the transom. The little plastic filter on the side of the motor basically catches just junk before fuel hits the carbs-that little plastic filter is pretty worthless, but should be replaced, especially if you see any junk in it but it has nothing to do with water separation. Like Tinyroger says, you really need a fuel water separator-about $20-30 and very easy to install-always keep a spare in the boat!!! Use Micron 10 size filters. 

greddy:

I would check under console and under any hatches near back of boat. Mine is fairly well hidden (thanks Adventure Marine-you put it in a crummy and hard to reach spot!) and I had to remove a hatch inset to see/locate it under the rear platform of my boat on the transom way inside. Yours being a 97 model prolly has one, if not, add one. It'll save you some headaches. Good luck.


----------



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

Some good advice has been given. Just one more point I was told by a mechanic if it is running ok on the hose go ahead and take it to the water let it get good and warmed up idling at the ramp take off and hit it hard if the boat was running 5500 rpm in the past and you get there real quick all is good.
But it if it cannot get there shut it down idle back and take it to a mechanic you potentially have some type blockage in one of the carbs


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> #1. Remove and dispose of as much old fuel as possible.
> #2. Re-Fill Tank with High Octane Gas with Stabil Ethenol treatment.
> #3. Remove water separator, install new separator with it being 1/2 full of sea foam.
> #4. Run the motor on hose for about 30 minutes.
> ...


The best advice so far....


----------



## kraymond (Aug 12, 2005)

Seafoam does not fix bad gas or remove water. It will disolve some sludge deposits and dried or gummy fuel deposits in fuel lines, injectors, carb parts excetera. Pump some of your gas in a clear jar and look at it. Sea foam sitting in your tank will not work any majic. If it's running bad from being gummed up you can take the end off your pump bulb and pour seafoam into it then pump it into your carbs or injector system and let it sit for 15 minutes or so then fire it up and let it run a minute or two then repeat. This gets the seafoam in the carb/injectors/jets ect. It will not run good while the seafoam is at a higher concentration like this and will produce some white smoke until all the seafoam has run out. 

Good Luck, Ken


----------



## HSP506 (Aug 25, 2006)

I will also add - For prevention for next time, make sure you always use Sta-bil gas treatment on every fill up. This way if your boat sits for a while with gas in the tank you will be somewhat protected. And if you know the boat will be sitting for a while without use, remove the fuel hose to the motor and let the motor run until it dies because it’s used all the gas in the carbs. Lastly, use some fogging spray in the carbs and cylinders before putting it up for the winter.

SeaFoam is great stuff and I add a can on every other fill up or at least every 3rd fill up.


----------



## greddy09sc (Aug 28, 2006)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> #1. Remove and dispose of as much old fuel as possible.
> #2. Re-Fill Tank with High Octane Gas with Stabil Ethenol treatment.
> #3. Remove water separator, install new separator with it being 1/2 full of sea foam.
> #4. Run the motor on hose for about 30 minutes.
> ...


Thank you bunch for all who posted. Guess i just wasted $9 on a bottle of seafoam i poured in the tank. I should have posted this earlier before pouring it in. Anyways, I'm going to empty my gas tank and push some seafoam through the gasline. Hope it clears out the gunk in the carbs. I'll keep yall posted. Thanks again.


----------



## greddy09sc (Aug 28, 2006)

Generally, how much does it cost to empty out your tank at a shop?

I would try to siphon it first , but just want to get an idea if i fail.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Pump that **** out and get some new gas, to start with.


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> #1. Remove and dispose of as much old fuel as possible.
> #2. Re-Fill Tank with High Octane Gas with Stabil Ethenol treatment.
> #3. Remove water separator, install new separator with it being 1/2 full of sea foam.
> #4. Run the motor on hose for about 30 minutes.
> ...


Have a question about removing the water separator. When you unscrew the old one, does gas come out everywhere? Do I need a bucket or something to put under to catch the gas that may come out?


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

one word of caution if you do use seafoam.. either mix a small batch in a portable tank and run the fuel line to the motor and run it through. or if you put it in the tank, burn all of the fuel out and add fresh. If you let that stuff set in your carbs, it has a tendency to swell the gaskets and cause other problems.. it is great for cleaning some gunk out, but dont let it sit for too long..


----------



## marty benge (Aug 20, 2008)

nothing is more of a sure thing than an inspection usually the bottom carb. will be the worst one pull it off take off the float bowl and inspect it. a lean condition could cause severe damage.good luck marty


----------



## kraymond (Aug 12, 2005)

kapman said:


> Have a question about removing the water separator. When you unscrew the old one, does gas come out everywhere? Do I need a bucket or something to put under to catch the gas that may come out?


 You should not need a bucket under the water/fuel separator to remove it unless it's mounted really low and your gas tank is full. I had one boat that I had to put a valve in the gas line because the filter was mounted so low that gas would continue to drain from the tank.

Good Luck, Ken


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

you could burn up a cylinder doing this. may not get all carbs cleaned out. and the ones you dont will not flow fuel and oil. this is bad good luck


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

greddy09sc said:


> Generally, how much does it cost to empty out your tank at a shop?
> 
> I would try to siphon it first , but just want to get an idea if i fail.


For less than a shop would charge you, make transfer pump like this. It's just a 12 volt automotive fuel pump with about 20 feet of power wire (for car use) with clips to attach to the battery and a rocker switch for on/off. You can run the suction line directly to your fuel line or submerge it in the tank. Discharge line to empty gas can.


----------



## kraymond (Aug 12, 2005)

redfishandy said:


> you could burn up a cylinder doing this. may not get all carbs cleaned out. and the ones you dont will not flow fuel and oil. this is bad good luck


Huh?

Burn a cylinder doing what and bad good luck?


----------



## capn_billl (Sep 12, 2007)

If the gas in my boat is more than 6 months old, I pump it out and burn it mixed with fresh gas in my old car or lawn mower. It won't help you now, but the message to run the engine carb dry before the winter is a big help, I haven't had to clean the carb since I started doing this. I had an engine get ruined by running old gas, so it is no joke. If this is an expensive boat I wouldn't take the chance. Get the carb professionally cleaned and replace the gas. If you know the boat won't get used for awhile, siphon out the gas and burn it in the car. You don't want that ethanol disolving the fiberglass out of your gas tank all winter anyway. If you do get it running and want to try, check the RPM if you hear knocking or the RPM wont go to normal at full throttle then stop and get the carb cleaned and the gas replaced. It only takes a few minutes to damage the engine. 

P.S. Keep the gas in your boat fresh, go fishing often


----------



## greddy09sc (Aug 28, 2006)

*UPDATE . . .*

Last night i did the 'Seafoam Shock Treatment'.

3/4 gallon, 3oz oil, and bottle (16oz) seafoam. Disconnect fuel line at primer bulb. Change micron filter. Started motor and ran for 10 minutes. Turn off for 15 minutes and restart. This time a lot of white smoke came out. I repeat this process 2 more time. On the 3rd try , serious white smoke continues to come out. I ran out of gas. 
Motor sounds better but I can still hear it choking and strugling once every 10 seconds.

I will try it again tonight, but prob with more gas this time, 1 1/2 gallon of gas this time. Hopefully i can get all the carbon and gunk out this time around. If this doesnt' work tonight after 2 shock treatments, then looks like it's going in the shop for a carb job. Argghhh.....

Also, on my last crank last night, i forgot to turn on the water. It was running for about 2-3 minutes until i heard the overheat alarm go on. I was not reving the motor or anything, hopefully i didn't do any further damage. :headknock


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

My mechanic told me that gas with ethanol starts going bad in less than a month. When I know mine is going to sit for a while, I add Stabil to it.


----------



## chocsea (Nov 23, 2005)

It takes 4-8 seconds to fry a dry waterpump impellar....change it !!!!!!! I've been using West Marine ethanol marine fuel stabilizer...I have brought back many an aged gallon of fuel with this stuff.A mtr that stutters or skips does not get oil if the carb(s) are not doing what they are supposed to do....Your mtr will suffer...have the carbs done , good luck...........


----------



## greddy09sc (Aug 28, 2006)

*Update*

Tonight was the 2nd seafoam 'shock treatment' i did. Overall, the engines runs alot better then before the initial treatment, but it still does not sound the same as it did before winter. The engine still hesitate every 10 seconds or so and chokes up a bit when i reved it up to 3000 - 3500 rpm. I've spent over $40 on seafoam, deep creep, and stabil.
It sounds like maybe i just need it a minor tune up (adjusting the carb) and idle adjustment, i'm not sure. Or, maybe just put in the water and run the heck out of it, hoping to clear up all the gunk in there. But I might make it worse.

Or i'm thinking just bringing in the shop to have them check it out. (just undecided right now. Does anyone know of a place where they can look at it for cheap, or get a carb job done for a deal? I"m located 45 south and beltway.


----------



## greddy09sc (Aug 28, 2006)

chocsea said:


> It takes 4-8 seconds to fry a dry waterpump impellar....change it !!!!!!! I've been using West Marine ethanol marine fuel stabilizer...I have brought back many an aged gallon of fuel with this stuff.A mtr that stutters or skips does not get oil if the carb(s) are not doing what they are supposed to do....Your mtr will suffer...have the carbs done , good luck...........


Will the engine still 'Pee' if the waterpump impeller is ruined? Engine started today and it was 'peeing' fine. So i didn't damage the waterpump right?


----------



## Fishin Medic (Apr 1, 2009)

I would recommend takin her in, just to be on the safe side and to clear up all your worries... Shaver Street Marine. Great work, reasonable prices, they'l take care of ya...


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

greddy09sc said:


> Will the engine still 'Pee' if the waterpump impeller is ruined? Engine started today and it was 'peeing' fine. So i didn't damage the waterpump right?


You will see when you have it in the water and give it alittle juice. Under a load the pump wll not put out and you will overheat. Guaranteed.:rybka:


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Bring it to Acie in San Leon. Have new carb kits, thermostat, and a new water pump installed. Have him change the lower unit oil. Get rid of the old fuel and buy new. You don't want to mess up your engine with the mechanic in a can stuff. It is easy to lean out a cylinder with a clogged valve and crater an engine. Let someone that knows exactly what they are doing get your engine in good tune. Run it often and you will have few problems. If it is going to sit for any length of time, definitely treat the gas with Stabil. Enjoy your boat and be kind to others out there.


----------



## Reel Lucky (Apr 4, 2005)

*"crater and engine"*

I'm with Cru on this one. I ran very strong mixture of Sea Foam through my 150 VMAX and shortly after blew a head. That was a quick way to turn a $10k engine into a piece of metal worth $600 for salvage. I can't say with 100% confidence the Sea Foam was to blame, but it seems if it is breaking carbon (or any other junk) loose it can clog one of the injectors and make that cylinder run lean which means it's still moving, but not getting enough oil. Any similar product could do the same. Not trying to dog on these products, but I had a bad experience.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Take it to Acies.
A two stroke that runs lean, is going to disintegrate. No gas, no oil.


----------



## greddy09sc (Aug 28, 2006)

*Final Update*

Just want to give you an update on my motor . . .

After some researching on 2cool for a good mechanic, i took it to Mike's Marine in Pasadena. I would have taken it to Acies in Baycliff, but Mike's was so much closer to me. 
Let me tell ya, i do not regret at all. He is a great person, very knowledgeable, and definitely reasonable prices. I ended up having to get my carbs rebuild. So, the seafoam treatment did not do the job. After the carb job was done, the engine sound like it was new out of the box. He did a great job.

There was one problem though, there was an occasional knocking noise right when you put it in gear (at lowest speed), but after bringing it back to Mike's to have him tune it up again in water, for free, he inform me that the knocking noise is coming from my lower unit. Something about the shaft and mechanism. Well, it seems like everytime he talks to me, i don't understand his 'mechanic' language. Using all big terms and all.

But overall, my engine need a carb job.

Oh, btw, i had pump out all 30 gallons of the old gas through the bulb. Imagine that. That was fun. Well, at least my forearm is bigger now  I post the old gas on craigslist and some guy came and took it all. (It was mixed oil and gas so i cant' pour it in my car)


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Was the water pump ok or did they change it too?


----------



## greddy09sc (Aug 28, 2006)

bobber said:


> Was the water pump ok or did they change it too?


Water pump was fine.


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

As Cru said, chemically cleaning a carb is a marginal repair sometimes and can have expensive results. Glad to hear Mike got you going. I met Mike 24 years ago at the dealership we worked at. He has done all my personnal outboard work and commercial accts ever since, and also for several friends of mine. You won't find a more honest top notch mechanic.


----------

